# جدول هام لجميع انواع السيارات عن اقتصاديات الوقود وتكلفته لسنه 2006



## Eng-Maher (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جدول هام لجميع انواع السيارات عن اقتصاديات الوقود وتكلفته لسنه 2006 

والرابـــــــــــــــــــــط ........................ :

http://www.compare-vehicles.com/images/2006_Fuel_Economy_Guide.pdf


----------



## islam2a (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على المعلومة


----------



## black88star (20 أغسطس 2012)

يديك الف عافية 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
مشكووووور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (25 أغسطس 2012)

ألف شكرلك اخي الكريم


----------

